# Boy / Girl Maltese combination



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I have my precious sweet Ollie, and have a deposit on a female puppy as a companion for us. They will never breed, Ollie is scheduled for surgery already. I have put a deposit on a sweet girl, whom will be ready in only a few weeks. However, I spoke to a man from Camelot Maltese here close to me and he says that the female will dominate the male. That two boys would be a better combination. I just wanted to dress a sweet girl up in the cutie girl stuff, but I love my boy. Two males will be fine, if it will interfere with their progression. My question is are you in agreement? How many of you have boy / girl combinations that work well? I have to decide this quickly, so that if I need to release the female, she can be sold to someone else.

Love and Peace to all - Chris

*"Life is an occasion. Rise to it!"* - _Mr. Magoriams Wonder Imporium_



My only picture of her, when she first opened her eyes.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

As far as I know Boy-girl is a good combination- as long as everyone is de-sexed


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it depends more on the personalities than on the sex.

But I'm not a pro.  Maybe other people who have that combo can chime in.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota does dominate Harley, but I'm not sure that it would necessarily be the case for all male/female combinations. I think it comes down to personality. Harley is totally laid back, and Dakota isn't, at all! LOL. I love that they are so different. They get along really well, even though I'm quite sure Dakota does get on Harley's nerves sometimes!

Just my opinion, but I really do believe they are all different, and I don't think there is a hard & fast 'rule' about this.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It all depends on the dog. Mia is 1/2 Cody size and I got her first but she does dominate him. I think it's more personality since Mia is a little fire ball and Cody is extremely laid back.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I have 3 boys and 2 girls and have found personality has alot more to do with behavoir than sex, if you want a little girl go for it.

3 weeks ago I got my newest pup a very tiny little girl and all the others adjusted to her even faster than I thought they would, she wrestles day in and out with boys that weigh 17 lbs and holds her own. I do think girls tend to be bossier but thats something you can control as the leader of the pack.

Hope to see pics of your new girl soon.


----------



## Tombstonebilly (Aug 2, 2005)

I think you should go for the mix for companions . We males would be lost without you girls :wub: sniff - sniff


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have a girl and got a boy when she was 1.5 years old....of course she dominates him, is there any other way? :wub:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

My Athena dominates.....Hercules! She often pile drives him aside on the path and she eats from his bowl. He'll bark when she steals his treats. Sounds like there's a theme going on here. By the way, they are in love with each other (good thing they are nuetered). :wub: 

mary anna herk and thena


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine do fine together. Hannah is a bit more dominate by nature, Boo is not dominate. But I made sure that Boo kept his senority. I'd like to add though, that Boo was 3 yrs old & Hannah was 4 yrs old when she joined our family. They have very different personalities, but it works great.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> I think you should go for the mix for companions . We males would be lost without you girls :wub: sniff - sniff [/B]


 :smrofl: How true is that? It is so big of you to admit!

C

*“Today is your day! Your mountain is waiting. So... get on your way.” * _Dr. Seuss_


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I know that Ellie is dominate over Angelo and they are only 12 weeks old. As a lot of others have already said I really think it's a personality thing and I never looked at it as dominance untill I read this thread. My Ellie is much more outgoing, I call her my crazy furball and Angelo is very timid. It doesn't seem to bother him though he loves her to death, they are pretty much inseperable.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmmm.... I'm starting to see a pattern here! Maybe Camelot was right!  I'm sure that in that circumstance, Ollie can hold his own. He may just prefer not too.

Chris


*“A dog is the only thing on earth that loves you more than he loves himself.”* _Josh Billings_


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, do get your girl. Definitely!! 

The whole thing of getting along is really interesting and I think it really depends on the personality more than anything. My groomer had assured me that Kallie would be the alpha but Catcher seems to be the alpha most of the time. It seems to go back and forth somewhat. But Kallie lets him have his way and I think sometimes she just is humoring him. I'm lucky that she is so good natured. For example, if I throw the ball to Kallie and she runs after it... Catcher will run after it too and grab it first. Kallie will look so sad but she will not fight him for it at all. Then he will run a short distance with it and drop it. He doesn't even like to play ball, but I think he grabs the ball first just to show her that he can!!

Anyway, if Kallie were not so nice, I could have issues, for sure because Catcher can be sort of a bully with her some times. 

So, what I guess I'm saying is that it is best to find a personality that complements your male. If he is very alpha you should perhaps get a girl who is more easy going and submissive.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Oh, do get your girl. Definitely!!
> 
> The whole thing of getting along is really interesting and I think it really depends on the personality more than anything. My groomer had assured me that Kallie would be the alpha but Catcher seems to be the alpha most of the time. It seems to go back and forth somewhat. But Kallie lets him have his way and I think sometimes she just is humoring him. I'm lucky that she is so good natured. For example, if I throw the ball to Kallie and she runs after it... Catcher will run after it too and grab it first. Kallie will look so sad but she will not fight him for it at all. Then he will run a short distance with it and drop it. He doesn't even like to play ball, but I think he grabs the ball first just to show her that he can!!
> 
> ...



I am certainly starting to agree with you! However, around here (without traveling), the girls are sold at birth. They are really hard to come by and you call the breeder every day to see if a litter has arrived.  It really is funny, but sweet Maltese bundles are hard to come by in Georgia. Avoiding Puppy mills, pet stores and BYB's.

Peace and Love - Chris

*“I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.”* _Oscar Wilde_


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I say go with the girl. Do you want Ollie to dominate a girl? Probably one will have a more dominate personality, but no matter which one it is as long as you love and treat them both equally it should be okay. I kinda look at it like this, I am a very dominate female, thank goodness my husband is more laid back, or else we would always be at eachothers throats. It is just the natural order of things. I think that if you get another boy, still one will wind up being more dominate. Good luck with you decision making.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

get ollie a sister :wub: its good to have a boy and a girl. i love all of our furkids but honestly the different gender i think is good. and early congrats on your new baby!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Chico gets along with Sophie and Annie just fine!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Riley and Chloe get along fine, she has always been more bossy and Riley is very laid back, sort of like my husband and i. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Now that you bring it up, my husband and I aren't very much different. It seems to work. Ollie being a little older may give him a headstart. Two babies are all that I can handle. My husband is already in sticker shock, concerning what I spend on Ollie in a week to week basis. When I get her, I will have many more questions, so stay tuned. Thank you for your sincere responses.

Love and Peace to you - Chris


*“For my part I know nothing with any certainty, but the sight of the stars makes me dream.”* - _Vincent Van Gogh_


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Chris, I have found this thread very interesting reading.

What I can add to it is, I had a female, Bella Mia, and then brought home Mr Wookie. Bella was THE BOSS. I thought it was because she was here first, and was older then Wookie.

Now I had Mr Wookie here first and brought home Glory Girl, and although she is submissive to me, I do see her trying to be the Boss Doggie to the boys, Mr Wookie and Sir Micro. It's ok for Micro but not for Wookie, he will tell her off. B) OH the one thing I should add is that Glory is older then Wookie, although HOW they would know that, I have no clue.

I think you can't go wrong in getting a female still. GOOD LUCK! I had been in touch with Camelot a long time ago, I liked their line.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Dakota does dominate Harley, but I'm not sure that it would necessarily be the case for all male/female combinations. I think it comes down to personality. Harley is totally laid back, and Dakota isn't, at all! LOL. I love that they are so different. They get along really well, even though I'm quite sure Dakota does get on Harley's nerves sometimes!
> 
> Just my opinion, but I really do believe they are all different, and I don't think there is a hard & fast 'rule' about this.[/B]


I have to agree with most people here... I first got a male and added a female 4yrs later... i dont regret it at all... I feel personality has alot to do with it. Kelsie is alot more social and jumpy... and wanting to play... shes also younger and well socialize... so i think the way they are bred has to do with some traits. Kodie had alot of personality issues... seperation anxiety... etc... but i see that after having kelsie for over 1yr now.. he is getting A LOT better.. he is more playful now and not as stressed out all the time. He enjoys kelsie... and when he doesnt want to be bothered... he lets her know it. I would say that kelsie tries to dominate kodie but kodie usually sets her straight.

I did talk to one breeder when i was looking to add a female malt that told me getting a girl after having a male is a bad idea... but i talked to other breeders that didnt think it was such a bad idea.. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Camelot man is right. The girl will dominate the male hands down. You really see it when breeding. It all depends on how YOU handle it. Have fun with them. 

Tina


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I have my precious sweet Ollie, and have a deposit on a female puppy as a companion for us. They will never breed, Ollie is scheduled for surgery already. I have put a deposit on a sweet girl, whom will be ready in only a few weeks. However, I spoke to a man from Camelot Maltese here close to me and he says that the female will dominate the male. That two boys would be a better combination. I just wanted to dress a sweet girl up in the cutie girl stuff, but I love my boy. Two males will be fine, if it will interfere with their progression. My question is are you in agreement? How many of you have boy / girl combinations that work well? I have to decide this quickly, so that if I need to release the female, she can be sold to someone else.
> 
> Love and Peace to all - Chris
> 
> *"Life is an occasion. Rise to it!"* - _Mr. Magoriams Wonder Imporium_[/B]


In my experiences, yes the females will dominate, whether she was there first or not.

I have always had male dogs, usually 2-3 at a time and none of my males have ever expressed dominance with each other.

Fast forward...I have Cooper and my late Bullmastiff, Presley.....then I get Gracie......_and yes she took over the house._ She ruled both my boys. Presley has passed and now we have Brody....and she continues to be bossy. She has to be first out the door, in the door. The first up the steps..the first off the bed . The first in any room in the house, or she'll go after Cooper and Brody making all kinds of noise, like a mix between a growl and a bark...and she'll even stand on her back legs and smack them with her front paws to make them wait until she goes first.  

I have done nothing different with her than my boys...so its not something I'm doing, its just the way she is!

All that said, I love her to pieces, but I don't think I'll ever get another female, of any breed.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had Archie for a year before bringing Miss Abbey home. Arch is calmer, very sweet and loving,
Miss Abbey is a real spitfire and very outspoken!!!! :smstarz: She tries to be the boss!!

A trainer once told me that Abbey is not the dominate one, she just wants to be. Where Archie "knows" he's the king....and the more I think about it - I believe she's right. 

They compliment each other and the get along beautifully. 

Go for the girl.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i had massimo for a few years, then decided it was time to get a female. although mini has quite a strong personality, massimo is definitely dominant.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had Tango for about 1 year before I got Tillie. They get along well, but Tillie is definitely Miss Bossy!  Tango is calmer and very sweet. :wub: I still think it is fun having both a boy and girl!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Brie and Bentley make a great combo. Briezy definitely does not dominate Bents. She slots in really well as the second child. Only thing is she hates to dress up. LOL


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)

I also think it has more to do with personality rather than the dog's sex. There are 2 boys and a girl in my house and they all get a long very well. The Dominant one used to be the girl but now the dominant one is he youngest boy. I used to have a female a few yrs ago and she was a nightmare, a biter ,barker and used to sleep on top of her own poop all the time. It really depends and you can find out once she comes home.I would love to have a little girl but my heart belongs to my little 4 yr old yorkie since the first day we saweach other lol..

Isay to go for it!
By the way the little girl looks adorable!


Gen


----------



## Gennel (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Years ago I had a little 16 pound rescue mixed breed. She was definitely the boss!! At the time we also had a 120 lb. male golden retriever and a large male white german shepherd.... and she definitely put them in their place!!! It was kind of funny. This little thing would block the door to a room and the other two giant boys would just sit there until she let them pass. She was a piece of work... in a very good way!!! Go for the girl... one dog will always be dominant, so why not a precious little girl? Good luck!!!

Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I had Benny for 7 months before bringing home Emma. Emma is by far the dominate one! She can be very bossy, wants a ton of attention, and always has to be first. Lucky for me, Benny is very tolerant of her. The do compliment each other and she gets Benny to be very active and more outgoing b/c for the most part Emma is the more social one. I haven't had any problems with having a male and female. I will try to give Benny extra attention and give him treats first alot of times, so he doesnt' always feel that Emma comes first. But overall, the combo in our house works out great.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Go for a girl :wub: I love my boys but my girls are great too!


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with everyone else it depends on personality. I think I would go boy-boy or boy-girl.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In my experience, I have also found that the girls dominate the boys. But I see nothing wrong with that - you always need an alpha. I see the bset combination as girl-boy and they get along well. I have never seen a couple boys become great friends - they just mind their own business. My girls are always fighting for my attention and still hasn't established their hierarchy after several years.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry but I just believe any combo is fine.Boy boy, girl girl, boy girl.
I feel this breed never has any problems in that department :biggrin: 
Ok well some but not alot


----------

